# Topsail Or Bust!



## perry6217 (Feb 20, 2008)

My DH and I are leaving for the trip to the Rally at Topsail on the night of June 13th or morning of June 14th. We live just South of Collierville,TN (which is near Memphis,TN). We are just wondering if anyone wants for follow us down? It would be great to go thru MS and AL with a big line of Outbackers! Topsail or Bust!


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

We're leaving from Jackson, TN on the 13th but we only go ½ way and not on the same route as you I'm sure. Normally, we travel on the interstate (because it is easier not shorter) through Nashville and overnight at a Wal-Mart somewhere between around Birmingham or Montgomery. We'll be leaving mid-morning on the 13th and whenever we get up on the 14th. If you see us parked while you are going by and it is not too late, stop for a break and a coffee with us if you like. Have a safe drive.

Tony


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

hi DD.
if you want send me by pm your cell phone number.
ill send you back all the ones i have.
and as you get close to al or fl you can call some of us.
we will try and meet up at campingworld in dothan al. 
but im not sure how long ill stay at cw. we have other plans and want to move south very fast.

campingnut18


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Gail, if you leave Thursday night and you make it as far as Dothan, AL, Gordon (ZoomZoom) and I are leaving Camping World between 11:00 and noon, or better yet if you can leave earlier Thursday you could spend the night in the parking lot of Camping World. They have around 10 or 12 sites with electric and water they will let you use for free. Gordon and maybe Wolfpackers are planning on staying there on Thursday night and then Friday I will meet them in Dothan and drive on down to Topsail.

Leon


----------



## perry6217 (Feb 20, 2008)

Crawfish said:


> Gail, if you leave Thursday night and you make it as far as Dothan, AL, Gordon (ZoomZoom) and I are leaving Camping World between 11:00 and noon, or better yet if you can leave earlier Thursday you could spend the night in the parking lot of Camping World. They have around 10 or 12 sites with electric and water they will let you use for free. Gordon and maybe Wolfpackers are planning on staying there on Thursday night and then Friday I will meet them in Dothan and drive on down to Topsail.
> 
> Leon


Leon,

We would love to leave on Thursday night but unfortunately we both have to work on Friday. Bummer! We plan to leave home (Memphis,TN area) Friday after work (6pm or so) and drive as far as we can, sleep, then get up Sat morning and drive the rest of the way to Topsail. Can you suggest anywhere to stay in Birmingham or Montgomery? 
Gail (dylan's mom)


----------



## perry6217 (Feb 20, 2008)

Crawfish said:


> Gail, if you leave Thursday night and you make it as far as Dothan, AL, Gordon (ZoomZoom) and I are leaving Camping World between 11:00 and noon, or better yet if you can leave earlier Thursday you could spend the night in the parking lot of Camping World. They have around 10 or 12 sites with electric and water they will let you use for free. Gordon and maybe Wolfpackers are planning on staying there on Thursday night and then Friday I will meet them in Dothan and drive on down to Topsail.
> 
> Leon


Leon,

We would love to leave on Thursday night but unfortunately we both have to work on Friday. Bummer! We plan to leave home (Memphis,TN area) Friday after work (6pm or so) and drive as far as we can, sleep, then get up Sat morning and drive the rest of the way to Topsail. Can you suggest anywhere to stay in Birmingham or Montgomery? 
Gail (dylan's mom)


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> hi DD.
> if you want send me by pm your cell phone number.
> ill send you back all the ones i have.
> campingnut18


contact info should be on the guest list as well


----------



## perry6217 (Feb 20, 2008)

zoomzoom8 said:


> hi DD.
> if you want send me by pm your cell phone number.
> ill send you back all the ones i have.
> campingnut18


contact info should be on the guest list as well
[/quote]

Hello,

When I click on the Guest List it requires a user name and password. What are they?

Gail


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

just sent you the info.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We will be leaving from chicago on fri afternoon, and driving about 7-8 hours which should put us close to u at fri night,/ sat morning we plan on stopping somewhere and then finishing the trip sat. So if u wait until sat morning we may be able to drive down, BUT we have a 3y.o. that is potty trained and with the durango 5.9l and a small gas tank, so we have to stop about every 2-3 hours for fuel and potty breaks. cant wait for topsail


----------



## perry6217 (Feb 20, 2008)

zoomzoom8 said:


> just sent you the info.


I have not received the info yet. Can you please send it via email?


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

dylan said:


> just sent you the info.


I have not received the info yet. Can you please send it via email?
[/quote]

I PM'd it to you. I will email as well.

***EDIT*****

Your email is not listed on your profile and I can't find where you have sent me you info to update. It just takes me back too PMing you. email me at zoomzoom8 at gmail dot com and I will get the info to you


----------

